# film on top of water



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I recently removed the extra hob on my 90 gallon to lower gas exchange for using co2 and I keep getting a film on the top of the water that is blocking a bit of light and looks bad.

I set up a quick filter system to skim the top for a day and it cleared it up but a few days later, the film is back. Just a maxijet with a cut off water bottle on it with filter floss with intake at the surface, thanks King of DIY for that idea.

Substrate is organic top soil capped with blasting sand, low fish stock. Lighting is a single t5ho and a double t8. Filter is rena xp3. Also have a maxijet 600 set up for water movement, not disturbing the surface to conserve co2.

Co2 isn't set up yet, another week, but I was running an ebay co2 for the week it lasted for testing not having a HOB.

One easy answer is to setup the bottle/floss/maxijet filter and have it run at night on a timer but I don't want to have to see that in my tank all the time. Looking for a fix that isn't unsightly.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I've had that from time to time. I don't have a long term fix, but I lay a paper towel over the water surface from time to time to remove it.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Just get one of those Fluval skimmers. They have several different sized attachments that will allow you to connect to the intake of your canister filter.


----------



## UnceasingStorm (Jul 16, 2014)

you can buy one of those circulation pumps and aims it just below the surface. It removes the film and gets the CO2 going without too much surface agitation.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

paper towel method works but the wife would be pissed if I used that much.

what I have been doing is using a container and putting it just under the surface so the surface film runs into it and just dumping it in a bucket and when done, topping up the tank again. Costs nothing and works


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can skim the surface of the tank using a gravel cleaner held below the surface on an angle so the tube isn't full, and just at the surface. It will quickly remove the scum, more effectively than the container, in a similar way. Sounds like bacterial scum which may be a product of the soil in the tank. Over time it will lessen an probably abate. I wouldn't use organic top soil for this reason, among others. One of the reasons for de-mineralizing top soil is to avoid this.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I did the whole rinsing, drying, repeat thing on the top soil, guess it wasn't enough.

It is still a relatively new tank setup, 3 months since I moved and replaced all the substrate.

I think the well water might be a factor to.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It works much better and more quickly with a lower grade of top soil, without added organic matter. Usually the cheapest you can find.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

This could simply be protein build up that is in every tank. All the methods like paper towels or water changing can be a hassle and the problem will come back the next day - most likely through high protein foods.
I have a thick protein build up on a shrimp/crayfish tank that is nearly impossible to eliminate. The best way of removal would be to have a surface skimmer - either skimming pump or a filter attachment. I use the Eheim skim and it keeps the surface crystal clean - it just forces the protein back into the water column which can be removed easier during water changes. Just be careful with skimmers if fry or shrimps are involved, but if for fish it's a great option.
This film is gross especially when you put your arm in!  in my shrimp tank I use long tweezers because of it!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yesterday I finally got my proper pressurized co2 system running, moved a few more plants into the tank and took out some bad looking ones and did a 50 percent water change.

The wc seems to have made a huge difference. Seems it has been a while since my last wc and that could have been a big factor.

The problem I expect to have in the near future is zero nitrates due to my lower fish load. With luck I'll be able to afford the few fish I want like 5 boesemani rainbows.

On a side note, when I was getting plants out of the bottom that I use for my extra plants, I discovered a bit of a green hair algae problem. I found a single strand that was at last 2 feet long. If I didn't know better, I would say someone put a string of green thread in that tank. I was truly amazed.


----------

